# GHRP-6 5mg Only $9.99,Free Domestic Shipping,15% coupon included



## LabpeRep (Jan 30, 2013)

[h=2]Now we are running the sale of 

*Free Domestic Shipping*
*Free Fedex Delivery on all orders over $150*

*Ghrp-6 5mg,as low as $9.99 per vial,98.56% purity* 

*Hexarelin 2mg,as low as $9.99 per vial, 99.05% purity* 

* HGH FRAG 176-191 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 96.84% purity *


* Thymosin Beta 4(TB500), as low as $18 per vial, 98.22% purity *


* CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.74% purity* 

* Melanotan-I 10mg, as low as $12 per vial, 99.24% purity* 


   And checkout with coupon for 15% off.  *coupon code: kyndelmisse* 

coupon is valid until Feb 5th 2013.
The code applies to all the peptides.
No minimum purchase required.
    At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports
[/h][h=2]GHRP-6 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130102-L1005MSHPLC
    [h=2]Hexarelin Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120710-L1007MSHPLC
   [h=2]HGH FRAG 176-191 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121002-L1008MSHPLC
 

  [h=2]tb500 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120813-L668934MSHPLC
	  [h=2]CJC-1295 without DAC Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121216-L1001MSHPLC
  [h=2]Melanotan I Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121005-L1012MSHPLC
 
 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## Kingsli (Feb 1, 2013)

U.S. Domestic Delivery:
We offer Free Shipping on U.S.   Domestic orders through USPS First Class, no minimum order required. Orders will be delivered within 3-5 business days after the payment. 

FedEx Overnight is also available for an additional charge of $15,  no minimum order required. Per Fedex Shipping Term,  packages sent on  Friday Overnight service will arrive on Monday which is the next  available business day. 
* Free Overnight Delivery on all orders over $150.* 

 International Delivery:
  International order will be delivered through FedEx International Priority. Current shipping charge is $25 per order. You will get full refund if the package fails to arrive.

Estimated Delivery Time:

Canada: 2-3 Business Days
Australia: We currently use EMS for packages to Australia
EU Countries: 2-3 Business Days
Middle East: 5-6 Business Days
South Africa: 5 Business Days
Asia: 5 Business Days

All the estimated times are based on previous shipping experience.
* Free Shipping on all orders over $150.*


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 2, 2013)

picked up ghrp-6,great price!


----------



## Supertree (Feb 2, 2013)

Big bump for a great deal.


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 5, 2013)

Only one day left!!


----------

